# Wintering in Florida



## DGS49 (Mar 13, 2015)

I just got back from a couple weeks on Marco Island, Florida.  Weather was great, and I enjoyed my stay.

Marco is way south in Florida and on the Gulf.  I have been disappointed sometimes at other Florida destinations in February because the weather is not reliably  nice.  Don't want to waste two weeks of winter vacation for 60 degree days in Jax, eh?  Seems like you have to go south of Tampa/Orlando if you want reliably good weather.

But Marco has its drawbacks.  There is no reasonably priced golf nearby and, let's face it, there is nothing to entertain you on Marco.  Restaurants, virtually private beaches, and a bit of shopping, but that's about it.  And I don't like paying a premium for no good reason.

So the question is, what other Florida locations offer good weather, cheap golf, and reasonable prices (for accommodations) in Winter?  I really don't need to be near water.

Any suggestions?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 13, 2015)

Try VRBO.com


----------



## Ravi (Mar 13, 2015)

We don't need any more freaking snowbirds!


----------



## depotoo (Mar 13, 2015)

My husband will be sooo glad when the snowbird traffic is gone.  He says it has been worse this year, than the 2 prior.  We figured the weather up north had more fly in this year.





Ravi said:


> We don't need any more freaking snowbirds!


----------



## Desperado (Mar 13, 2015)

Honestly if you don't need to be near water, try Arizona


----------



## gipper (Mar 13, 2015)

We use to vacationed in Venice FL...about 100 miles north of Marco.  Weather is usually very good as we swam in the Gulf many times during Christmas/New Years.  Many good restaurants, but can be a busy place during winter, like most destinations in Florida.  Seems like the gulf coast is not nearly as busy as the Atlantic coast though. 

There are a number of golf courses in the area and most are affordable.  We golfed many times at the course that borders the infamous airport where the 9/11 crazies learned to fly.


----------



## Disir (Mar 14, 2015)

Nada. it's more a question of what do you want to do.  This is season. Two weeks does not wintering make.  So, you're going to pay a pretty premium price for accommodations and golf no matter which way you go. I think Gulf side is cheaper then Atlantic side but it is much slower paced.

Miami South Beach/Fort Lauderdale has better shopping and there is always something going on.
Here are the rates for Miami Beach Golf Club:
Rates Miami Beach Golf Club - Miami Beach FL

Here is some other information on golf courses:
Best golf courses in South Florida Golf.com

And here is a little something on the Key West Golf Club:
Key West Golf Club Tee Times Seasonal Rates

I freakin' hate golf so that will be all from me.  I am surprised that my fingers were willing to even search.

Lots of folks bring their bikes down to the Keys.  In Key West the bikes park on Duval Street and all the folks ooh and ahh over their latest  paint jobs and frequently get hammered. Don't want to bring it down?  You can rent one
motorcycle rental florida keys harley rental and

I think Peterson's on the mainland has rentals too.

I think shopping in the Keys sucks.  Although, I think there is still an art gallery that has a lot of Haitian oil drum art--I mean good art.  Not your everyday lizard crap. Save shopping for the mainland!  Key West has great restaurants and Baby's Coffee.


----------



## depotoo (Mar 14, 2015)

Here in Palm Beach county there are a number of public courses that I believe are fairly reasonable.
Palm Beach County-operated Golf Courses

Palm Beach National Golf Club - Great Golf in Palm Beach County Florida
This one on the ocean-
Rates at Palm Beach Par 3 Golf Course


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 14, 2015)

Sanibel and Captiva islands are really nice. Probably a bit chillier in the winter, but tons of restaurants and shops. Not sure about golf prices.


----------



## DGS49 (Mar 18, 2015)

I'll check out Venice and PB County.  Thanks.

Guess I'll have to make reservations now for next Winter.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 23, 2015)

I've wintered in Florida a few times, from Europe, and loved it.

I'd do it again. 

The nearest to me for similar warmth in winter, is the Canary Isles.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Mar 23, 2015)

The Gulf Coast region (Florida Panhandle) is reasonable and has plenty to do that doesn't cost much. 

The Panhandle Travel Guide - Expert Picks for your Panhandle Vacation Fodor s

Visit Perdido Key FL Perdido Key Chamber of Commerce

Pensacola Beach Florida - ranked among Trip Advisor s top beaches in the U.S. and worldwide

I can vouch for the two links about Perdido and Pensacola Beach. I live in the area.


----------



## Shrimpbox (Mar 26, 2015)

The weather can change drastically in just 60 miles in fla. I live in the panhandle and drive a lot to sw fla and the keys. The panhandle is not where you want to be for weather but it is cheaper. Have to stay s of Tampa to maintain any kind of tropical character.

Key west: fun, crowded after new year, expensive, need to be eighteen or older, should be on everyone's bucket list.

Naples, Marco, sanibel, captiva: high dollar, if you have to ask you can't afford it, but probably slightly less traffic. Unbelievable beach sunsets and ambience.

Ft. Myers, Bonita, port Charlotte, punta gorda, anywhere west of I-75. Definitely much mor pedestrian and middle class, very crowded, lots,of traffic, but many things to do, lots of golf available, fancy malls, really something for every taste, but you better get to where you are going before 10am because of traffic, even a dumpy motel room will cost you 160 a night during season if you can find one, 350 is not rare for no view. If you are under thirty you will,probably be very lonely. But the sunshine will ameliorate all other problems. Airport handy to most everything. Two major league spring training camps. Lots of fresh fruit and party venues and plenty of mature eye candy.


----------



## Toro (Mar 26, 2015)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> The Gulf Coast region (Florida Panhandle) is reasonable and has plenty to do that doesn't cost much.
> 
> The Panhandle Travel Guide - Expert Picks for your Panhandle Vacation Fodor s
> 
> ...



I live in the Big Bend, and I wouldn't recommend the Panhandle if one wants warm winter weather.  If you don't mind cooler weather, though, it's a great place to be.


----------

